# TVoS on Apple TV 4 Would Be Great!



## SolomonJ (Dec 5, 2015)

Creating an app for TVoS on the Apple TV 4 would be very helpful! I would imagine most of the code behind the iOS apps would make it pretty simple to add TVoS support!


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Since it's essentially an extension of iOS I can't imagine it would be that hard. They could do something akin to the Fire TV app, which is basically just a remote friendly version of the Android app.


----------



## SolomonJ (Dec 5, 2015)

Dan203 said:


> Since it's essentially an extension of iOS I can't imagine it would be that hard. They could do something akin to the Fire TV app, which is basically just a remote friendly version of the Android app.


Yep, agreed!


----------

